# Raising Mantids from Georgia, United States



## Moosashi (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey this is Will Edwards from Valdosta, Georgia and I'm preparing to hatch a mantis religiosa ootheca in a few weeks. Going home for the holidays tomorrow, but I spend the fall and spring semesters in Pharmacy School in Athens, Georgia. I'm a first year student at the school. These European Mantids will be the first I've attempted to raise, and it should be interesting. I also cultivate a terrarium full of carnivorous plants, so I will be sure to keep the pet bugs and their feeders (unless I have extra feeders) out of the deadly plants habitat!


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 10, 2007)

welcome will AND MAY THE MANTIS BE WHIT YOU!


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome. Are you getting these mantids in GA? I don't think european mantids range that far south.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Will, welcome to the mantis forum from you know who in [SIZE=12pt]OHIO![/SIZE]


----------



## Moosashi (Dec 10, 2007)

Rick said:


> Welcome. Are you getting these mantids in GA? I don't think european mantids range that far south.


I ordered an ooth from mantisplace.com for $5.95 in a big cup with vented lid.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome, I have family in Oxford. I've found all sorts of chinese and carolina mantids up there. My dad owns a tree business so I have access to the mantids in the tops of the trees during the summer. Actually, thats what caused me to get into the hobby.


----------



## Bill Pham (Dec 11, 2007)

welcome and i was there at there a few years ago when my brother was station down there. great bass fishing but you got to watch the gator.

Bill


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome


----------

